# Wd Hitch Storage



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

How many of you OB'ers have unknowingly walked into your hitch when it's connected to your TV? Well I did and vowed to find a solution. I didn't want to just take it off and store it under the TT. I was afraid it would grow legs and walk off, and they ain't cheap. So...... after the pain subsided I sat down and thought about how best to store this huge chunk of metal and the tension bars. Here's what I came up with. I found a good spot on the front right side between the WD mount and the front of the trailer. I went to Home Depot and picked up a "U" bracket that is squared off. and drilled 2 holes and mounted it. I got one long enough to have extra threads on the back side for adjustment. After mounting it and adjusting it for depth, I painted it. Now I just take it off the TV and slide it in, put the lock pin on and done! I also picked up a PVC tube large enough to hold the tension bars, cheater tube and sway control bar and mounted under the battery rack. To add additional security I added a locking cable to go through and around the PVC, frame and hitch. When storing it, everything is right there where I need it to be. Here are a few pics.

Bo


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

VERY clever, and many thanks for the photos. I see a mod coming in the spring...


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

That is an inserting idea. Something to think about though...Maybe some type of rubber bumper on the top of the frame rail to keep the hitch from contacting the top of the frame rail, scratching off the paint. Scratched off paint will quickly turn into rust.


----------



## Grover (Jul 19, 2010)

Excellent idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

H2oSprayer said:


> That is an inserting idea. Something to think about though...Maybe some type of rubber bumper on the top of the frame rail to keep the hitch from contacting the top of the frame rail, scratching off the paint. Scratched off paint will quickly turn into rust.


Thanks, that is a very good point. I will modify my mod, lol, with some type of rubber bumper. Makes good sense.

Bo


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Added two carriers today. One for the WD bars, and one for the extra sewer hose. Also added a receiver to store the hitch head in. All without drilling a single hole in the Outback. Done a big writeup on the other site. My mods link in my sig will get you to pics with explanations.


----------

